# Hindi/Urdu: share



## lcfatima

How can I say "share" in a simple way? My context is telling a toddler to share her toys or share with her sister.


----------



## Faylasoof

اپنے كِھلَونے دوسروں كے  \ اپنی بہن كے ساتھ كھیلو
apne k-hilaune dosro.n ke / apnii bahin ke sāthh k-helo!

 OR

  اپنے كِھلَونے اوروں كے  \ اپنی بہن كے ساتھ مِل جُل كے كھیلو
apne k-hilaune auro.n ke / apnii bahin ke sāthh mil jul ke k-helo!

OR, more generally,

)اپنے) كِھلَونے ساتھ مِل كے كھیلو
(apne) k-hilaune sāthh mil ke k-helo!

Many permutations are possible.


----------



## BP.

Falsafii, how about the _share_ in 'would you like to _share_ your thoughts on this?'.


----------



## Faylasoof

Ah, BP! Now of course we have a different use of the word <share>! Given that Urdu-Hindi vs. English have different usage ofthe word <share>, for this one needs to consider that here we are asking for someone's opinion, so I would say:

is ke baare mei.n aap kaa nazaryah / kii raay / kaa khayaal kyaa hai?

اس كے بارے میں آپ كا نظریہ \ كی رائے \ كا خیال كیا ہے 

There is no need to use the Urdu-Hindi equivalent of the word <share>. So I think it would be unidiomatic and totally inappropriate to use words like <shariik hona / shirkat karnaa / baaTnaa / taQsiim karnaa> in this context.


----------



## panjabigator

How about the verb <bā.ntnā>?

edit: I see Faylasoof has already mentioned it.  I do remember hearing <sharīk>, <shirkat> and <taqsīm> in Lucknow.


----------



## BP.

_taqsiim_ is rather _distribution_ or _division_. That's why I call a vending machine a _qaasim_, since over here they're called _distributeur_s.


----------



## panjabigator

Right, and it's also the formal Urdu word for partition, as opposed to <ba.nṭwārā>.


----------



## Faylasoof

BP & PG,
Yes, <taqseem تقسیم= division / partition>. Also <inqisaam   ا نقسام= being divided > - same root.

But we also have <qaabil-e-taqseem  قابل تقسیم / qaabil-e-shirkat قابل شرکت = shareable or divisible > and <taqseem shudah   تقسیم شدہ= distributed or shared>.


----------



## panjabigator

Looking back at this thread, I thought of another expression:

<tabādala e khyāl> - an exchange of thoughts.


----------



## Faylasoof

panjabigator said:


> Looking back at this thread, I thought of another expression:
> 
> <tabādala e khyāl> - an exchange of thoughts.



As you say PG it really means _exchange of thoughts / ideas_ but we also translate it as _sharing thoughts / ideas_.


----------



## teaboy

_baari-baari_ is a good one to use with little children about toys - then it is not so much having to give away as for everyone get their turn.  (Good luck!)


----------



## akak

Faylasoof said:


> اپنے كِھلَونے دوسروں كے \ اپنی بہن كے ساتھ كھیلو
> اپنے كِھلَونے اوروں كے \ اپنی بہن كے ساتھ مِل جُل كے كھیلو
> apne k-hilaune auro.n ke / apnii bahin ke sāthh mil jul ke k-helo!
> 
> OR, more generally,
> 
> )اپنے) كِھلَونے ساتھ مِل كے كھیلو
> (apne) k-hilaune sāthh mil ke k-helo!
> 
> Many permutations are possible.


 
Has anyone heard the term "_mil-baaT ke raho/khelo_" or is my mind playing tricks on me?


----------



## Faylasoof

akak said:


> Has anyone heard the term "_mil-baaT ke raho/khelo_" or is my mind playing tricks on me?


 
_mil ke khelo_? Yes! Also _saath / mil jul ke khelo_ - as above.

_baaT ke khelo_? No, I've not heard this in this context.


----------



## panjabigator

Do you mean <bān.ṭ ke khelo>?  I've heard that.


----------



## akak

panjabigator said:


> Do you mean <bān.ṭ ke khelo>? I've heard that.


 
No, with _mil_, i.e. "_mil-baat ke khelo_" the way you might say "_mil-jul._"


----------



## panjabigator

akak said:


> No, with _mil_, i.e. "_mil-baat ke khelo_" the way you might say "_mil-jul._"



I see.  Good to know.


----------

